# We are getting rejected, aren't we?



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

I read many threads about rejection of visas and one of them even made me cry just moments ago. So I decided to create this post.

My husband says I should stay away from the forum because some of your stories break my heart and others fill me up with fear. But so far I’ve had nothing but help from your advice and good will. I thank you for that. Infinitely…

However the more I read your posts the more convinced I get that our visa will be rejected. The reason for that is pretty straightforward, regardless of how much we love each other and can prove that or not, maybe we haven’t been together for a long time (long enough to satisfy the immi. criteria). Here are the facts:

- Met in October 2013 in Moscow (*we both had jobs in Moscow back then and we both hated it)
- Started officially dating end 2013/beginning 2014 
- Got engaged March 2014
- Moved in together April 2014
- Decided to move together to Bali (*start a new life there spring 2014), and have the wedding in Bali, August 2014
- I am Macedonian, so I left Russia, and went to Macedonia, my husband went straight to Bali and tried to get us settled in while I had to apply for Indonesian multi-year visa and had my Indonesian visa approved in August 2014. We had to be separated for a month and a half.
- During the summer, my husband’s and my (*not) working conditions in Bali didn’t meet our expectation at all and we decided that Australia would be the best place for us to start a family and live a normal life. 
-We lodged our ONLINE application 10.09.2014 and so far haven’t heard anything. (of course*)
- We lived married life only after lodging the application (309/100) basically, while we were in Bali. That means we have been married for 11 days only! on the date we lodged the visa application!
- In the meantime I got a visitor visa approved for a 1 year period.
- Before Christmas 2014, my husband got a job in Australia, he quit his job in Bali &
….-here we are in Australia, with him working and me doing an observership as a medical officer, while we have to live with his parents (*which is actually quite great) (*because we have to save for unexpected costs such as plane tickets and application fees and all sorts of migration related things and also I love my in-laws a lot!).

I have left my career in Moscow as a doctor, to start a family with my now husband and to just live a normal life in a normal (and beautiful) country like Australia, but I think it will be all have been done in vain, because at the end of the day what the immi need is the facts above and no excuses.

Objectively, do you guys think I have a shot, or did we make a terrible mistake for applying too early and are we just wasting our time and money (and mental health!)? And should we just go back to Russia where I can go back to being a useful member of society and not a pitiful overseas bride?

So what do YOU reckon? Do I start packing or do I just...wait for another year and more?

PS. If we have read more of this forum before applying, we wouldn't have been even applying, nor would I be writing this post now. Sadly, we didn't read enough. We were in love and not very careful. We did what we thought is right. And there will be a price for that to pay. Having said that, no matter what the outcome of the visa is we are determined to stay together, wherever that has to be...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Where are you in Australia?


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

ampk said:


> Where are you in Australia?


We are in Melbourne. Why?


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

BREID said:


> I read many threads about rejection of visas and one of them even made me cry just moments ago. So I decided to create this post.
> 
> My husband says I should stay away from the forum because some of your stories break my heart and others fill me up with fear. But so far I've had nothing but help from your advice and good will. I thank you for that. Infinitely&#8230;
> 
> ...


Think it may help to add a bit more evidence.

1) Like your marriage certificate
2) Joint name bills and such.
3) Lease... etc.

These things will help. But I think your case is ain't that bad. Maybe a bit more evidence may help.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We are going online via Moscow too, they are slow now we are April 2014 application for PMV. Online gives you the option of adding more stuff if required.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

BREID said:


> I read many threads about rejection of visas and one of them even made me cry just moments ago. So I decided to create this post.
> 
> My husband says I should stay away from the forum because some of your stories break my heart and others fill me up with fear. But so far I've had nothing but help from your advice and good will. I thank you for that. Infinitely&#8230;
> 
> ...


Don't panic too much. And remember CO don't reject applications for the sake of rejecting .If a CO feels like u lack evidence they will give u a chance to gather something ( 28days).

I would not panic if I were you.


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't even know anymore  I applied from Bali, as in Jakarta being the closest Australian Embassy, but then again, I applied online. I do not even live on address I provided. I didn't think they will give me a year's Visitor visa and so one thing led to another...we moved to Australia so my husband can work and I can sit the medical license exams etc. 

I am so desperate.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Silly question but is your Bali Marriage recognized (not just a ceremony one) ?


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a good question!...It is. Or at least that's what the wedding planner told us. (We have 2 marriage certificates - One from the Indonesian government, the other from the Church). We are both atheists, but we had to have a priest just for the sake of being legal! That required some good deal of paperwork too and also the wedding was sort of expensive as the venue/organizer was one of the most famous/well rated among Australians who want to marry over there.

So, I think it's recognized, but never even occurred to me to have that double checked! 
(If it turns out that we are not legally married, I'm not going to care about rejection, I am going to direct a movie based on our love story  )


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That's the spirit,

Add in all your new living agreements, bills, and update letter online. Add a few more form 888 as well. Do this asap and add an update every month on what you can - your application is in progress and all you add now will be considered as part of the original application (add not important stuff on your partners immi account and all good stuff on yours) as I said we are April and waiting - I know others over 12 months. Make sure they now have your current address details and contacts.


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

BRIED - Donot worry so much, currently 309 processing is around 13 months so you still have time to prepare further documents to satisfy 4 catagories. I think case officer do look at all angles. Everybody situation is different. When we had our 820 interview, we particularly mentioned that the motive of our union is not migration. I went to uni in Australia and has my occupation in SOL, we decided to apply for partner visa than moving interstate for state sponsorship which we sometimes regret now. It should not really matter if your skill or occupation is on SOL or not. Everybody derserves to be with their love ones. What I m trying to say here iss even you have to satisfy all the AUs registration requirements to register as a Doctor but still you have other visa options rathar than solely depending on partner visa and Immi is well aware about it. I think you don't have to worry, u will be sweet. 
Daveena


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you.
I thought they don't care about NOW.
I thought they only care about whatever happened prior to date of application lodgment. And that's not an impressive file... (maybe, maybe not.)


Honestly, I don't know what's a form 888, but I'm going to get that done. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

daveenajohns said:


> BRIED - Donot worry so much, currently 309 processing is around 13 months so you still have time to prepare further documents to satisfy 4 catagories. I think case officer do look at all angles. Everybody situation is different. When we had our 820 interview, we particularly mentioned that the motive of our union is not migration. I went to uni in Australia and has my occupation in SOL, we decided to apply for partner visa than moving interstate for state sponsorship which we sometimes regret now. It should not really matter if your skill or occupation is on SOL or not. Everybody derserves to be with their love ones. What I m trying to say here iss even you have to satisfy all the AUs registration requirements to register as a Doctor but still you have other visa options rathar than solely depending on partner visa and Immi is well aware about it. I think you don't have to worry, u will be sweet.
> Daveena


Thank you Daveena!
You are sweet! 
I imagine that visas are granted based on the mood of the officer that day, to be honest and that picture just makes me want to give up, move out and move on, you know...


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sorry i have a different point of view to the others 

A marriage certificate doesn't mean a great deal these days - in the visa process it simply waives the 12 month living together requirement. You still need to satisfy all of the visa requirements. A lot of which are "time of application" requirements as far as I am aware - so adding evidence after the application date doesn't always mean a lot.

In your situation I would suggest you sit down with a MARA agent and go through what evidence you have with them and see what they think of your chances - they are qualified to tell you, on a forum you will get a lot of people telling you not to worry because they are trying to cheer you up!

I also don't believe in just waiting and seeing what the outcome will be, the last thing you want is a rejected application as it will make things extremely difficult for you after that. Seeing an agent will either put you at ease or tell you you do have something to be concerned about and you would be better withdrawing your application before it's rejected.

Does your visitor visa have a no further stay condition? Because you may be able to withdraw your application and apply again with the stronger evidence you have of living together.

Speak to an agent see what can be done! Mark N on this forum is lovely and would be my first choice. Give him a call!


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

I know the process is overwhelming at times but sometimes you need to do your best and leave the rest in the hands of absolute if there is one. 
You must submit 2 888 forms with your 309/820 app from Aus citizen/ permanent resident confirming your relationship. You can google it and can easily in iofficial immigration website. Hope it helps.
Daveena


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

Engaus has a point


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Engaus said:


> I'm sorry i have a different point of view to the others
> 
> A marriage certificate doesn't mean a great deal these days - in the visa process it simply waives the 12 month living together requirement. You still need to satisfy all of the visa requirements. A lot of which are "time of application" requirements as far as I am aware - so adding evidence after the application date doesn't always mean a lot.
> 
> ...


Yeah.
Thought so.
I am actually truly and well prepared to withdraw the application. The only thing that stops me is the fee I already paid. Will I be able to re-apply again on that same fee, or am I dreaming?


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Engaus,
Thanks indeed.
My visitor visa has no such condition. What does that mean? I can apply for 1 more visitor visa or something?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes if you don't know the 888 form it is a big thing - you may not have it as both not in Australia at the time of application. Mark as mentioned is good to deal with. He also has a service that he checks all your stuff and advises on it rather than him doing it all. If you contact him and send your entire application to him he can advise professionally ( I think it was about $500 for that but don't quote me) he I know has dealt with Russia recently for a few of us - the other Agents here may well have too and from all reports they are good too. Maybe $500 is peace of mind for you?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No unfortunately you would lose the application fee.

That just means that you can apply onshore for another visa - such as a partner visa, instead of having to go back to Russia. 

Then you and your partner don't have to spend any time apart and at the end of the day it would just be the funds you lost.

But before you do that please sit down with an agent and let them see your evidence and give you their professional opinion. I would say Mark would even chat to you on the phone and provide a free consultation, even if you need to pay for a second consultation it would be under a few hundred dollars.


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

That Form is the Stat Declarations, sorry, I do have them and I can provide more for sure.
500$ is fair I guess.

I just found this on the immi site:


"Your visa application charge will be refunded if:

your application was unnecessary at the time it was made
your application is made because of a mistake made by us
the applicant dies before a decision is made.
​You might also be given a refund if your visa application is made by mistake, for example if you apply for the wrong type of visa. You should ask for a refund in your withdrawal letter.

You will not be given a refund if you:

change your mind about continuing the application
do not satisfy a criterion for visa grant
claim it was a mistake to have applied because your visa application was unsuccessful (that is, you state that you would never have applied for this visa had you known your application would not be successful)
believe after your visa application was unsuccessful that you applied for the wrong class of visa."

Basically I won't get my money back. (sad sigh)


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

Personally, I have seen alot of people going overseas and having cultural arranged marriages and bringing their partners to Australia without any difficulty. In one particular situation couple only stayed together for 2 weeks as sponsor have to come to Aus for work commitments. It is very gray area. Sometimes, describing your particular situation in details can draw the clear pic for your case officer along with sufficient amount of evidences.


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

Please mind I m not trying to convince anyone in any direction by my post.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

So first thing to do is make an appointment with Mark:

Northam & Associates

He will tell you what you can do to strengthen your application, or tell you that he feels it's best if you withdraw it.

If you withdraw it yes you lose your money BUT if you get rejected, honestly, it will be so hard on you. Not worth it at all.

Once you have spoken to Mark let us know what he thinks


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Arranged marriages are a completely different ball game


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Trust me I wont try make you feel good - At this point I am not fond of Russians due to our previous rejected visas from Russian Case Officers for my Ukrainian fiancé and her 2 kids (a long story). But my fondness for this Partner Visa stuff from our Immigration system is far less than that of the Russians.

Post on Mark's ask mark bit, maybe call him at worst it is $500ish for pease of mind during the long wait. 

P.S if you write that book give me a yell, relax a bit and have a beer. Take care you are not the only one on this ride.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Why don't u post a list of what u submitted so we can give u advice on how to improve it


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you got A+ advice from Engaus. While it certainly won't hurt to keep uploading evidence (I would highly recommend doing that!) the most important part IS evidence from the time period BEFORE application. That's what they're looking at the most. So Mark is probably your best bet for sitting down with you, looking at your application, and telling you what's what. Best of luck!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You can post on the ask mark thread, but you need someone to actually look at your evidence. Mark wont be able to give you too much on the forum.

Why not write a book anyway  I often get quite upset because I think us genuine migrant couples go through a lot more than most normal couples. My friends are often dumbfounded by our situation and how hard it is for us - ive moved countries three times to keep my partner and I together, ive quite my job twice - there isn't anything I wouldn't do to keep us together and we have sacrificed a lot to be together - but I wouldn't have it any other way. Yet we have to jump through all these hoops to prove we are genuine - it's comical at times


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

chicken999 said:


> Why don't u post a list of what u submitted so we can give u advice on how to improve it


Address - Residential, Evidence of - Other (specify)	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate	16/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Character, Evidence of - Court Document	26/12/2014	Received	Attach document

Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National	26/12/2014	Received	Attach document

Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local	05/10/2014	Received	Attach document

Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of - Passport	16/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Family Composition, Evidence of - Other (specify)	05/10/2014	Received	Attach document

Identity, Evidence of - Birth Certificate	16/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo - Other (specify)	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document

National Identity Document (other than Passport) - National ID Card	17/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Photograph - Other - Photograph - Other	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport	18/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Photograph - Passport - Other (specify)	18/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate	17/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Travel Document - Passport	17/09/2014	Received	Attach document

Contact while apart, Evidence of - Internet Account Records	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Contact while apart, Evidence of - Telephone records	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Couple are living together, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Landlord	19/11/2014	Received	Attach document	
Couple are living together, Evidence of - Lease Agreement/Rent Statement	05/10/2014	Received	Attach document	
Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application - Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application	18/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Marriage, Evidence of - Other (specify)	27/10/2014	Received	Attach document	
Marriage, Evidence of - Photographs of ceremony	16/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of - Lease Agreement/Rent Statement	05/10/2014	Received	Attach document	
Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of - Statement regarding future plans	27/10/2014	Received	Attach document	
Social aspecs of the relationship, Evidence of - Record of joint friends and social networks	15/10/2014	Received	Attach document	
Social aspecs of the relationship, Evidence of - Photograph - Other	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Social aspecs of the relationship, Evidence of - Cultural, community, religious or sporting membership documentation - Joint	26/09/2014	Received	Attach document	
Visa status in country of residence, Evidence of - Visa documentation	16/09/2014	Received	Attach document

I would love to know your opinion, good or bad!
Thanks!


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

One quick question of digression,
All of these scanned documents, compressed pdfs, merged files and whatnot...does immi/CO ever need a hard copy of all that, if I applied online?


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Engaus said:


> You can post on the ask mark thread, but you need someone to actually look at your evidence. Mark wont be able to give you too much on the forum.
> 
> Why not write a book anyway  I often get quite upset because I think us genuine migrant couples go through a lot more than most normal couples. My friends are often dumbfounded by our situation and how hard it is for us - ive moved countries three times to keep my partner and I together, ive quite my job twice - there isn't anything I wouldn't do to keep us together and we have sacrificed a lot to be together - but I wouldn't have it any other way. Yet we have to jump through all these hoops to prove we are genuine - it's comical at times


Comical indeed Engaus. Inter-racial, inter-ethnic and inter-whatever couples deserve monuments, not books, for what we go through!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

That's definitely not a lot of evidence . You said you applied in September - was that correct? So a lot of the above evidence is dated after your application date.

Speak to an agent. It's not about uploading evidence continuously, a lot of things are time of application, so uploading more now won't do anything to improve your chances.

To answer you question, the CO doesn't need a hard copy of anything you uploaded.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

That's definately not a lot. Have u uploaded heaps of photos going back to day u met? Wills? Superannuation beneficiaries ? Correspondence addressed to both of u at same address?

I no u should have lodged much more at time of application but too late now, all u can do is continue to upload and hope for the best or withdraw and reapply close to end of ur visa.

I would recommend u get a bunch of form 888 not just 2 and get ur friends to detail what they know u have gone to be together in the form 888


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

There is no point in uploading more evidence if it won't change the outcome. Speak to an agent as has been mentioned numerous times and find out if there is a chance you can change this around. They will know exactly what was a time of application evidence requirement and if there is any point. 

From what you have listed above you are missing a lot. And i'm not sure the CO would be best pleased seeing 90% of your evidence dated after application date.

Don't wait 12 months for an outcome to do something. I can't mention enough how bad things will be if you get rejected. Withdrawing is better than a rejection!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with Engaus - before doing anything else, speak with a migration agent to get an assessment of what you've submitted already and see what they suggest to strengthen your application.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I unfortunately agree with Engaus as well.

For example the 2 forms 888 are a requirement at the time of application - I believe just not having providing these might be a reason for refusal.

Here is the list of things you should have provided/
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf

(except for forms 40 and 47 not required for online application)


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Please contact an agent, If your application is being done in Russia it could be good or bad for you as they seem very inconsistent.

As a guide for our PMV application we have uploaded 149 documents (about 25 relate specifically to kids) plus the application forms about 500 pages in total. The PMV requires less evidence than the Partner Visa. We may have a bit of an overkill there but were putting our best case forward. Mark is the only agent I have used and he gives 110% effort.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

BREID, I not long ago sent a SMS to Mark - I will cover cost of him to check your application and advise to a certain amount of $'s it will get you a good idea of where you stand. He knows my used name here AMPK. so now no reason not to call. Best wishes and luck.


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys!
Thanks for your advice and help!
I appreciate it.
I seriously thought of withdrawing my application, but my husband and my in-laws are all against me doing that. I will try and get in touch with a migration agent tomorrow.

Anyways, the most interesting thing happened to me today when I tried to attach another Stat Dec (I've attached 3 back in September, soon after lodging the application, 2 from my parents-in-law and 1 from my sister-in-law) from a friend and I couldn't do it, because as it said, I have exceeded the number and size of files allowed to be attached to the application. (Which is weird, because obviously, I lack evidence, according to some of you and also my files were all compressed in size before attachment....)

I thought it's happening because it's too late to be attaching anything more after 4 months post-lodgment. But then we tried my husband's account and it went through.

I am stumped though, because, if the timing of attachment post-lodgment online of documents was an issue, why wouldn't it say on the application or application checklist? For example, that I'm obliged to attach evidence within a certain amount of days or something... Does it say anywhere on the immi site that I am required to attach documents only within a certain period of time after lodgment?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is probably the number of attachments you have. Unless they have changed it again it was 60 per applicant. How many files have you attached on your application? 

Also just remember ... it is not the number of files you attach it is the quality of the files. As in, someone may attach 60 documents that may not be good evidence and another person may have only 20 attachments which is really good evidence.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And when Mish says 60 per applicant... it's 30 on the applicant's application,and 30 on the sponsor's. 

Considering that ampk just (beyond kindly) offered to cover the cost of a consult with Mark Northam for you, I would seriously call Mark ASAP.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

ampk said:


> BREID, I not long ago sent a SMS to Mark - I will cover cost of him to check your application and advise to a certain amount of $'s it will get you a good idea of where you stand. He knows my used name here AMPK. so now no reason not to call. Best wishes and luck.


That's very nice of you. Talking of good Samaritan
BREID I will seriously grab the offer if I were you


----------



## atgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

i'd also say a consult with mark is a great idea, my german fiance and I had one in December while she was visiting to go through our evidence before we applied fo our PMV , it was a great help in putting the finishing touches to our application. Mark is very friendly and helpfull


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes only good thing about kids now being extra is the amount of documents we can attach. I have not seen any place the time restriction to upload only you can continue until application finalized.

The offer still stands call Mark please.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

It doesn't matter if your husband and in laws are against it - they are not knowledgeable in immigration law, and crossing your fingers and hoping for the best isn't a good strategy when it comes to immigration.

Speak to Mark - have him going over your evidence. What you have in there right now isn't enough and adding a few more form 888's also wont make it enough. You need more concrete evidence. Mark will be able to tell you this and tell you whether it's too late and you need to withdraw.

If you get refused you will have to go back home and apply offshore. You will have a hard time getting ANY kind of visa to let you back into Australia to wait out the processing time as you are doing now because you have had a visa refused.

IMMI can't give you a timing on how long you have to upload evidence. Different processing centres would have different time limits so they cant put a blanket time on it. But they do make it fairly clear that most of it has to pre date your application date.

Please please speak to Mark. Here are his details:

Tel +61 2 8188 6799
Toll Free 1800-VISA-88
Email: [email protected]


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't panic. Generally if the relationship is genuine (and you know this yourself)... it will generally be approved from that aspect. Especially if it's obvious you've both made sacrifices to be together. If you've both travelled a lot, it's probably about checking security clearances rather than anything else. This can take a year. Just be thankful you are together, got a tourist visa (many don't!) and relax (i know easier said than done)... and give it time.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There has been more than one couple in a genuine relationship who has had a partner visa denied on this forum, mcru. I wish it were that easy, but it is not.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

As CG says, sadly that is not the case. If anything, from what I have seen on forums over the past 6 months they are clamping down on partner visa applications to fight fraud. 

The easiest solution right now is to have a MARA agent to go over the application. Won't take long and won't cost a great deal (especially when a very kind forum member has offered to help).


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

BREID said:


> I read many threads about rejection of visas and one of them even made me cry just moments ago. So I decided to create this post.
> 
> My husband says I should stay away from the forum because some of your stories break my heart and others fill me up with fear. But so far I've had nothing but help from your advice and good will. I thank you for that. Infinitely&#8230;
> 
> ...


Dear BREID,

I can understand your concerns. My fiance has to convince me to stay positive all the time as well. The application and waiting times are nerve wrecking.

For the 309/100 partner visa, there are two cases:
1. Couples who are not married (de facto relationship) have to prove that they have been in a genuine relationship for one year before lodging the application. 
2. Married couples don't have this one-year relationship criteria as far as I can see from the Partner Migration Booklet. But they still have to prove that they are in a genuine relationship. Therefore, in terms of the outlined criteria, you meet them.

I highly doubt that they can reject you only because you were married for 11 days when you applied for the partner visa. If immigration has a suspicion that you are not in a genuine relationship, they will ask you is to provide more information (I'm not sure how much you uploaded) and/or they will ask you for an interview.

Have you provided documents of when you moved in together in April 2014, flight tickets to Bali, your life together in Bali, photos of you together before and at the wedding, etc.?

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

bee14 said:


> Dear BREID,
> 
> I highly doubt that they can reject you only because you were married for 11 days when you applied for the partner visa. If immigration has a suspicion that you are not in a genuine relationship, they will ask you is to provide more information (I'm not sure how much you uploaded) and/or they will ask you for an interview.
> .


They can and have done this many times in the past. Being married doesn't count for a lot and you still have to meet all of the other numerous visa requirements. It's not just about being in a genuine relationship unfortunately.

You still need to cover all 4 evidence categories which the OP hasn't done looking at the list of evidence she supplied on a previous post.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Seems Mark has just got back from a few well earned days off. He sent me a SMS at 5am my time and you simply need to contact him if you wish - he will send me the invoice for that. Completely up to you from here.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Breid
I am just about to lodge my second partner visa. I met my australian partner when i lived in perth in 2012, i was on a one year working holiday visa
log story short, i had to go back to ireland when my whv expired. we continued longdistance and sept 2013 we lodged a partner visa
we were lacking in 'household' evidence as we had not lived together as when we met we were both tied to different leases.
anyway , we got rejected in Jan 2014 on these grounds
i took the bull by the horns, moved to aus for 6 months on a tourist visa. put some utility bills in our names, got our relationship registered, set up a household for both of us while my partner worked. then we moved to ireland in june 2014 to build up the remaining 6 months , plus we could both work here as my partner got a whv for ireland. on jan 15th ( a few days) we will have 52 weeks of living together built up but we are going to lodge our 2nd application on feb 1st, just to give us abit of leg room.
this forum is excellent in terms of help and i wish i used it first time around before flushing close to $10k down the drain
best of luck, stuck with it, even if you get rejected, there is still hope


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you guys. Thank you, all of you.

After hearing your feedback and considered all possibilities in our hands, a few interesting things happened and I would like to share them with you.

First of all I did contact Mark, and right now waiting for his insight on my situation.

Also, at the heat of this thread, I found out that I am pregnant. Even though I am not entitled for medicare without my partner visa, turns out Medicare has its own policy that allows me to get medical help by the Australian government if/when needed on the grounds of being married to an Australian. I was so happy to have the opportunity to use the services of their public health care.When this happened it felt like a big dark cloud had lifted and at the moment I feel nothing but joy that we are expecting a child (and morning sickness of course). 

Another thing, I was contacted by a CO. She asked me for 2 things only:
1.ORIGINAL police certificates, which need to be sent to the embassy.
2.Relationship history statements by both of us.

1.Done. 2. Isn't writing relationship history statement basically reiteration of everything we have included as evidence? Do you have any ideas of how is that even suppose to look? Do they want pure facts, no bullshit sort of statement or do they want a "letter to my BFF" sort of confession?

And does this mean this is what they find lacking in my visa application? Or could this be the first of many other requests?

Happy Australia Day, by the way!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Everyone has to write a relationship history and it has to be on your own words. You need to talk about how you met, how your relationship developed etc.

I can't remember but isn't there a box online for history of relationship? I am sorry but can't remember as we didn't use the boxes we attached our own written statements instead.

You are eligible for Medicare as soon as you apply for a partner visa if lodged in Australia and if applied offshore as soon as you arrive in Australia once you have applied or been granted a partner visa. This is not for PMV.

Congrats on your pregnancy.

Just remember if a partner visa is rejected Medicare will be cancelled straight away.


----------

